# Need Tune Up and Brakes



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, i'm not sure where this is supposed to go and i'm a new owner of a 2004 gto and a new member of this site, but i am looking to give my gto a tune up,and all i know for sure that i need are, spark plugs, spark plug wires, change oil and oil filter, rechage air filter, check belts, and thats about it, but i have a few questions that i have no idea about....

1. What spark plugs and wires would be the best to change too?
2. Which synthetic brand of oil is best?
3. What oil filter should i use and how hard is it to change the oil and filter?
3. How hard is it to change the spark plugs and wires?

I also need brakes really bad and i have no clue about brakes, so i think i need rotors and pads but what brand should i go with? Also what would i need to do to change them? Also should i change the calibers if i'm changing the pads and rotors? My car is completely stock besides a slp 1 exhaust.

Am i forgeting anything that i need to give my car a tune up and change the brakes?

Thank you


----------



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

Also what is a good brake setup for a everyday teen driver? I'm not always doing the speed limit...


----------



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

And i am looking to put some new speakers and a new headunit in my car, and i've heard its pretty hard to wire a sub up in the trunks and i've looked around and people have been saying to put high mid and low bass ( or something like that ) in the doors and that sounds good but i have no clue about electrical things, what headunit and speakers would work well and what are the dimensions of them?

Sorry i know this is alot of questions and i don't even know if this is in the right topic section thing..


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

1. NGK55s, MSD wires
2. Mobil 1 or Royal Purple. I suggest a quart of Lucas Oil Stabilizer as well. 
3. I usually use a Fram Tough Guard, Mobil 1, or a K&N filter depending how much i want to spend. 
To change jack up the car, put on stands, 4x 1/2" bolts drop the skid plate revealing the drain plug(15mm) and filter. very easy change. 
plug up, prefill filter, rub some oil on the filter gasket, toss up that skidplate. lower car, refill your 6qts and checkit. easy easy.
2nd #3. Its simple to change plugs. Twist and pull to remove wires. Take out old plugs, put in new plugs, make sure you have a dab of antiseize, and your gaps are properly set.I believe its between .040-.050 but dont qoute me. Screw in til theyre snug and go a quarter turn more. DONT OVER TIGHTEN!!!!! YOU WILL STRIP THE THREADS!!!!!


as far as brakes, you can just do autozone specials or whatever. honestly its just however much you want to spend. checkout Brake Components : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


i dont know sh!t about stereo 

hope it helps


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

andrew24dub said:


> Am i forgeting anything that i need to give my car a tune up?


Fuel filter and change all the fluids. Yes that means brake fluid too.


----------



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

ok and if i use the lucas stabilizer should i use 5 quarts of oil and then the quart of stabilizer????????


----------



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> 1. NGK55s, MSD wires
> 2. Mobil 1 or Royal Purple. I suggest a quart of Lucas Oil Stabilizer as well.
> 3. I usually use a Fram Tough Guard, Mobil 1, or a K&N filter depending how much i want to spend.
> To change jack up the car, put on stands, 4x 1/2" bolts drop the skid plate revealing the drain plug(15mm) and filter. very easy change.
> ...


so if i use the lucas stabilizer should i use only 5 quarts oil and 1 quart lucas stabilizer?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You don't need any lucas stabilizer. Save your money. I don't even put synthetic in and I've had no issues. People are too worried about cars blowing up. I've never once seen a car blow up because of cheap oil. No oil yes, bad tune yes, too many mods not done correctly yes. Save money and spend it on thing that really make a difference.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

andrew24dub said:


> And i am looking to put some new speakers and a new headunit in my car, and i've heard its pretty hard to wire a sub up in the trunks and i've looked around and people have been saying to put high mid and low bass ( or something like that ) in the doors and that sounds good but i have no clue about electrical things, what headunit and speakers would work well and what are the dimensions of them?
> 
> Sorry i know this is alot of questions and i don't even know if this is in the right topic section thing..


well i work at Best Buy so i can answer a majority of your questions lol speakers i went with the infinity kappa perfects...the rear decks on the GTO i believe are used for bass....i recommend just changing out the two front in the doors and the two rear in the side panel...i wouldnt mess with the trunk deck unless their blown...infinity kappa perfects are amazing except they can be a little pricey...the stereo unit i went with was a simple Sony Xplod detachable face....it has everything i need including the MP3s....to tell you the truth i wouldnt bother going with a super nice stereo, the sound of the engine is enough for me :lol: and finally the subs, honestly i wouldnt put them in...if your into that then by all means its your car and make it how you want it to your own liking, but it just makes the car heavier which sometimes isnt very good  if you have any questions feel free to pm me and ill help you out with whatever you need :cheers o and the speaker sizes are 6.5"


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> well i work at Best Buy so i can answer a majority of your questions lol speakers i went with the infinity kappa perfects...the rear decks on the GTO i believe are used for bass....i recommend just changing out the two front in the doors and the two rear in the side panel...i wouldnt mess with the trunk deck unless their blown...infinity kappa perfects are amazing except they can be a little pricey...the stereo unit i went with was a simple Sony Xplod detachable face....it has everything i need including the MP3s....to tell you the truth i wouldnt bother going with a super nice stereo, the sound of the engine is enough for me :lol: and finally the subs, honestly i wouldnt put them in...if your into that then by all means its your car and make it how you want it to your own liking, but it just makes the car heavier which sometimes isnt very good  if you have any questions feel free to pm me and ill help you out with whatever you need :cheers o and the speaker sizes are 6.5"


Yes the rear decks are subs powered by their own amp in the tunk. I changed mine out to Kicker 6.5" subs powered by a Power Acoustic amp. I went with 6.5" subs because I wanted a little more and I didn't as you said wanted the extra weight and take what little trunk space. I'm still using the stock HU, its fine for me. But an aftermarket HU make stock speakers sound totaly different.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Yes the rear decks are subs powered by their own amp in the tunk. I changed mine out to Kicker 6.5" subs powered by a Power Acoustic amp. I went with 6.5" subs because I wanted a little more and I didn't as you said wanted the extra weight and take what little trunk space. I'm still using the stock HU, its fine for me. But an aftermarket HU make stock speakers sound totaly different.


yea i was thinking about changing out the rear subs also...how did you get them out? did you have to remove the rear seats? and yea the HU makes a huge difference with the speakers since its outputting more RMS and Peak power...and it looks a lot better than that ugly stock radio lol well in my opinion :lol:

sorry the pic is a little blury


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> yea i was thinking about changing out the rear subs also...how did you get them out? did you have to remove the rear seats? and yea the HU makes a huge difference with the speakers since its outputting more RMS and Peak power...and it looks a lot better than that ugly stock radio lol well in my opinion :lol:
> 
> sorry the pic is a little blury


It's alot of work to get those speakers out:lol: I had a picture somewere of all the parts that came out the car. Basicly everything back there has to come out seats, side panels, trim thats on the sides of the front seats. I ran pre-amp wires back there to just incase I changed out the HU to an aftermarket HU just so I don't have to dismantle the back of the car again. Start by removing the seats first, then remove the trim on the sides of the front seats find all the screws you can. Once you did that most of it un-snaps. Mustangs are alot easier:lol:

You have the same gauge pod I have.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> It's alot of work to get those speakers out:lol: I had a picture somewere of all the parts that came out the car. Basicly everything back there has to come out seats, side panels, trim thats on the sides of the front seats. I ran pre-amp wires back there to just incase I changed out the HU to an aftermarket HU just so I don't have to dismantle the back of the car again. Start by removing the seats first, then remove the trim on the sides of the front seats find all the screws you can. Once you did that most of it un-snaps. Mustangs are alot easier:lol:
> 
> You have the same gauge pod I have.


wow lol i knew i had to remove the seats but i didnt know all that hahaha i guess they really didnt want us to change the rear subs :lol: it'll be a project to keep me busy at the least...and yea their nice gauges...they really brighten up the interior as well as providing a good reading...i love them and they change color so thats pretty cool :cool


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> wow lol i knew i had to remove the seats but i didnt know all that hahaha i guess they really didnt want us to change the rear subs :lol: it'll be a project to keep me busy at the least...and yea their nice gauges...they really brighten up the interior as well as providing a good reading...i love them and they change color so thats pretty cool :cool


Don't let me scare you. Its not that bad it just plenty of work. I done it twice so far on two different cars. It'll take you a whole day if your going to include doors dash tweets and full stereo wiring. Its fun:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Don't let me scare you. Its not that bad it just plenty of work. I done it twice so far on two different cars. It'll take you a whole day if your going to include doors dash tweets and full stereo wiring. Its fun:cheers


yea well ill probably get a day when i have no school and do it..if i have any questions ill be sure to ask you :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> yea well ill probably get a day when i have no school and do it..if i have any questions ill be sure to ask you :cheers


No problem.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

About the oil stabilizer. Ive been using it in almost all my cars as long as Ive owned them. 
If I had to pick a few things that make it worth it :

> No dry starts. As anyone knows, especially a new engine, dry starts are hell on cams and other parts. 
> Stops lifter ticks. If anything thats peace of mind for me.
> Not sure exactly how but really helped my 250k LT1 keep some umph for a tired engine. [email protected] (14.2 stock) with 250k... only mods were intake, msd optispark, slp LM

Just buy 1 more quart of oil and one quart of lucas stab. 
do 5.5qts oil, .5qts lucas and store it til your next change or use in your other vehicle. 

Hell, go to the counter where the little plastic gears display is and spin the 2 sticks and see which oil climbs to the top better. 

And have always run Mobil or Royal Purple. I'll admit RP is a little over kill but it is dyno proven. And NASCAR uses Mobil in most cars. Not to mention right on your cap Mobil 1 is recommended by GM. Also, between all the parts stores, you can usually find Mobil on sale. And I can definitely say that Castrol Syntec and Quaker State don't hold up like Mobil 1. I can literally feel/hear the difference how the car runs after 2000 miles. 

Just got a 5.3Qt jug 5w30 from Autozone that was 29.99 plus free mobil 1 filter which is about $12 for our car. so $30+$10 for the lucas, military discount, and got almost $50 worth of sh!t for less than 40. $40 is what you pay at your typical JiffyLube and get the generic garbage vs DIY you can get the high quality for same price. 

IMO its 100% worth the extra few bucks to know Ive got quality oil. You don't put in el cheapo gas and say gas is gas.. so why do it with your oil.


----------

